# Canadian tax accountant in Germany



## NarineS (Feb 9, 2013)

hi everyone, i am new to this forum so please bear with me. I was wondering if anyone knows a Canadian tax accountant based in Germany, Berlin area who can help in preparing income tax returns of Canadian expats?
Thanks


----------

